# The 12" Weston



## richtee (Feb 17, 2008)

Just went thru 8 Lbs of smoked loin like a hot knife thru butter  :{)
From some 3/4" slices for warming with mashed and gravy to about 3 lbs. of deli-thin sammie fodder.

For the money...excellent!

Do need to come up with a meat tray, and it's kinda a bear to clean. Will do some mods no doubt.


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 17, 2008)

Do you NOT have a camera???


----------



## richtee (Feb 17, 2008)

I took a pict the other day with it and caught myself in a mirror. Broke it.


----------



## fritz (Feb 17, 2008)

Rich, did you ever end up bumping up the rpm's?....Still haven't got mine yet.


----------



## richtee (Feb 17, 2008)

Not yet...figgered I'd give it a workout first and see if it needed it. Jerky will be the test for that... the loin was well chilled and firm...no problem there.


----------



## richtee (Feb 17, 2008)

I just hate the crappy phone cam pix.


----------



## setitandforgetitsmoker (Feb 17, 2008)

glad to hear the slicer is working out. how would you increase rpm. motor?? different sized pulley?? just wondering.


----------



## richtee (Feb 17, 2008)

Most likely the drive pully would be easiest and most readily available, motor shafts being fairly standard.


----------



## setitandforgetitsmoker (Feb 17, 2008)

sounds good. i am supposed to get my slicer tommorow keeping fingers crossed. got a lot of work for it to do. hope this unit will work out, sure sounds like it should. sure sounds like a heck of a deal for $99.00. this company (weston). delayed my shipment due to quality assurance testing. if this is the case i give them alot of credit for shipping a proven product other than junk. not alot of companies out there anymore that will do this.


----------



## abelman (Feb 17, 2008)

They did the same thing to me. I ordered last Monday and they said I should have gotten it last Friday. I didn't so I called to make sure things were still good. They checked on and said it's shipping tomorrow (Monday) for the same reason, quality testing. So, for the price, etc., I can't complain. 

Funny thing is, out of all of this, I got the President's extension, LOL. But, I'm doing a brisket today, actually two and would love to have the slicer.


----------



## mj-air23 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the post Richtee. I am also waiting for my 12" to show up. Do you feel disassembly is required to clean unit every time? If you incorporate any mods please share with your SMF friends...


----------



## richtee (Feb 18, 2008)

But of course, Sir!


----------



## white cloud (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey rich, Is this an exausted hermit crab with one of old flight caps on, or is this a pic using a phone cam of some freshly sliced pork loin?


----------



## richtee (Feb 18, 2008)

My Bro asked if a nun lost her hat... hahahhahaaha


----------



## kookie (Feb 18, 2008)

Glad you guys got a good deal on the slicers....Sounds like they are pretty good units.........


----------



## navionjim (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm still waiting for mine to arrive too, thanks for the test drive Rich. I'm wondering how long I can keep this bacon hanging or if I should put it in the fridge....


----------



## richtee (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd fridge it,,,if only to make it easier to slice when the machine DOES get there..heh.


----------



## setitandforgetitsmoker (Feb 19, 2008)

slicer came today. i cut some raw top round (small piece) maybe 4lbs. i had decent luck with it but decided to put the rest of the pieces in the freezer for a couple of hours so i had to clean the unit in the mean time. there is alot more to cleaning this than i expected. richtee said it wasnt fun to clean there is a mod that i will do first thing. when i took the blade off to clean back behind it i noticed that below the blade on the base had a build up of raw meat on it there is only about a half inch between the blade guard and base making cleaning pretty difficult will be making something for this real soon. this is by no means what i would call a commercial grade food slicer but it does seem to do a pretty good job so far and a pretty darn good deal for the price.


----------



## setitandforgetitsmoker (Feb 19, 2008)

finished slicing top round for jerky pulled the meat out of freezer after about 2 hours could have stood a little longer. but anyhow that made all the difference in the world to get it firmed up more then slice this thing did a very good job at cutting and keeping a very consistant thickness that i rarely get from the butcher. cutting meat for jerky with this slicer was really easy after meat was cooled i must say i am impressed with this unit it does need some minor changes done as mentioned before but all in all it was put to the test (cutting jerky) and did a very good job.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 19, 2008)

I happy to hear your info Q on your new slicers-heck sounds like SMF bought them out-I have a old(60ish) Rival that I love, a real die hard & ya cleaning is a pita,oil well-makes good meat.


----------



## navionjim (Feb 19, 2008)

Well Dammit! The Lady from Weston called me yesterday and told me they had run out of the 12" slicers, this after waiting for a week for it to arrive too! She said she could send out a 10" unit today which I told her to do but I'm a bit let down by it. Crap. Any feed back on how well the 10" slicer works?
Jimbo


----------



## smoked (Feb 19, 2008)

when did you order yours? did they charge for the 12? I was worried because they had so many problems with mine via the web, when it finally went thru I got charged for the 12 but they had taken it off the web, I contacted ryan and he said I was getting the 12 because he had reserved mine for me when I put the order in........mine shipped last week and will be on my doorstep on thursday....


----------



## setitandforgetitsmoker (Feb 19, 2008)

jim i am sorry to hear this. that is very poor on westons part to do this to you i dont know anything about the 10 inch but if it works anything at all like the 12 you wont be disapointed. when i got my 12 yesterday i could not belive the size of box it came in this thing was huge. my 6 year old and 3 year old are using this(box) as a play fort no joke.the slicer is not bigger than what i need but it is very large.you might contact weston and see if they have access to anymore and further express your concerns with them selling you a 12 inch and not delivering. these people seemed to be very self concious of their public image. the lady explained to me that she realized these forums could make or break their business. weston stated to someone (posting that i read on this forum) that they were going to pull from website when they only had a couple left so they did not over sell the item. it might be that they have some 12 inch left just not ready to ship(not refurbished yet). just my $.02 worth


----------



## abelman (Feb 19, 2008)

I just called them and talked to Braden, ext 201. Ryan is at ext 202. Their number is 800-814-4895. These are the only two guys who answer the customer service line so it's not like you get some call center in India. 


Braden assured me these are new but had a problem with the circuit breakers. They were replaced and thus could not be sold as new.  
I asked him specifically if they were previously purchased, returned, and then resold. He said absolutely not. They are brand new with replaced circuit breakers.

I ordered a 10" and still haven't got it yet. Originally, thay said it would ship a week ago today. I called Friday and they said it would ship yesterday. So, I called this morning to get a tracking number and they don't have it yet but would email this afternoon.


----------



## setitandforgetitsmoker (Feb 19, 2008)

i went through the same thing as you ableman with it supposed to have shipped and didnt. dont promise me a date when item will ship and not ship it and not call or email me if it is going to take a week or two to ship please tell me at the point of sale. but did finally did come.i was told by weston that these units were not used or returned. they claim they had a bunch that they could not keep running because of bad circut breakers. replaced circut brkr.and stamped refurbished unit.either way so far this works well. good luck to you guys i hope they get yours soon


----------



## jbee-smokin (Feb 19, 2008)

Got mine in the mail today. This puppy is huge, and heavy. Got a question. Did anyone else who ordered the 12" get the blade sharpener with theirs? Mine was not included in the box.
JB


----------



## djohn312 (Feb 19, 2008)

JB I believe the blade sharpener is on the bottom


----------



## jbee-smokin (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks. I found it tucked up under the unit.
JB


----------



## navionjim (Feb 20, 2008)

Well I'm still a bit mad, I called them back yesterday and was told they could do nothing about my order for the 12" unit. I know I ordered it when it was still available because it was still on the website when I did order it and some of y'all got one after they had pulled the add. Still it was to no avail, she said there just weren't any more available and that they would send out the 10" unit today and refund the difference to my visa account. I may have to freeze my bacon in slabs until this thing arrives. If anyone has the 10" slicer how is it working for you? I guess I should just be thankful I was able to get in on the 10" deal. $79 aint bad.
Jimbo


----------



## mj-air23 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Guys,

After reading these last few posts I was beginning to wonder if I was going to get my slicer. I had ordered it last week through the phone, and with the way their website works, and then she was having trouble with the system when I phone ordered it, I am thinking, mine might not be coming either. I just got off the phone with the gal in customer service, and she said mine shipped on the 18th. and I should get it tomorrow...Whew!! At first she said she could not find my order, and I thought I was screwed, but its on the way. It seems every time I call I get a gal on the other end. I have never talked to either of the two gentlemen you guys have mentioned. She must like us up here in North Dakota.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## abelman (Feb 20, 2008)

If anyone has a question as to the slicer being on the way, call Ryan at ext 202 or Braden at ext 201 and they should be able to give you a tracking number. 

I called and got mine yesterday and should have the slicer by Friday.


----------



## podevil (Feb 20, 2008)

I just got off the phone with them and my 10" is going to be shipped this afternoon...They were kind of swamped with orders for the 12 and 10 inch and really got behind with all the orders...It was definitely a surprise for them, to all of a sudden get all these orders...Mine is being quality controlled as we speak, and then will be shipped out today...


----------



## oc-ken (Feb 20, 2008)

I got home today and to my suprise, there sitting is a large box was a New 12 slicer!!!!!!!! I can't wait to use that bad boy!!!!!!


----------



## garyt (Feb 20, 2008)

Got home from work and there she was, let it warm up and sharpened the blade and cleaned it. That is enough for today, will slice a ham tomorrow. Very Impressive looking, seems pretty well built for the money


----------



## rw willy (Feb 21, 2008)

Walked in the house Kissed the wife and was told there was a big box in the foyer.
Looks good.  More brisket?


----------



## smoked (Feb 21, 2008)

well mine will be on my doorstep today.....that and my new 50" plasma t.v. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   it's a day of new toys for me....granted one was rather expensive.....


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 21, 2008)

OK, somebody do me a favor and post the Weston site please!  Aint haven no luck finiding it!

Thanks,
Tip


----------



## abelman (Feb 21, 2008)

Here you go, they changed things and it's not easy top find on their page: The only ones left are the 10" slicers.

http://westonsupply.com/Items.aspx?CAT=inventory


----------



## djohn312 (Feb 21, 2008)

here is the link http://www.westonsupply.com/Items.aspx?CAT=inventory


----------



## papadave (Feb 21, 2008)

I was able to access it by going to westonsupply.com then in the search box search for 10". It will bring up the 10" slicer.


----------



## oc-ken (Feb 21, 2008)

I like dealing with this company. I have a small problem with my slicer. it has a plastic guard which has a tiny crack in it. I called them and spoke with then. I think it is Braden ext 201. he was very helpful and shipped a new one to me. over all this is a great company to deal with.


I am going to buy a meat grinder. I want to try making my own sausage next. so whatever I purchase will be from them!


----------



## jbee-smokin (Feb 21, 2008)

Exact same thing happened to me. For some reason Braden asked me to e-mail a picture which I did. He e-mailed me back saying a replacement would be shipped. Mine had a crack near one of the screw holes.
JB


----------



## abelman (Feb 21, 2008)

Mine comes tomorrow, Any chance you can post that picture so we know what to look for?


----------



## foozer (Feb 21, 2008)

I received my 12" slicer yesterday and it also had a crack in the plastic shield right where the screw hole is. I think I will call Branden also.
Thanks.


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info, will have to poke around in there site some!


----------



## oc-ken (Feb 22, 2008)

mine was cracked in the same place. but I was not asked for a picture of the crack.......


----------



## richtee (Feb 22, 2008)

Mine too. I tossed the part. It's in my way.


----------



## mj-air23 (Feb 22, 2008)

Got my 12" slicer today. Unpacked it out of the box and letting it warm up. I noticed that I also see a small crack in the plastic shield down by the screw hole. I will have to call tomorrow. Looks like a nice unit. I noticed on the front of the owners manual that it says "Refurbished Unit" and upon reading inside says" do not run slicer for more than 15 minutes, then let sit for 30 to 60 minutes". Didn't I read that they were putting in a new circuit breaker and maybe this is why it says refurbished?? Any thoughts?


----------



## richtee (Feb 22, 2008)

Solder a 16 AWG wire across it, and when the motor casing it too hot to touch...take a beer break.   :{)


----------



## smoked (Feb 22, 2008)

it say's refurbished because of the new circuit breakers, and the ones that got installed will let the units run longer then 20 minutes.......  Mine showed up today but it does not have the small crack that others seem to have in theirs......granted I've not toyed with it much except to take it out of the box as I've been toying with the other new toy we got today 50" plasma hdtv......


----------



## setitandforgetitsmoker (Feb 22, 2008)

i noticed on my 12 inch that on the bottom side of unit their is a air intake. a piece of plastic with slots in it. if these units get hot it looks like to me i could set the legs up maybe use wood blocks and put a small fan on the opening to blow air into the motor housing to cool motor. i really couldnt belive that these units did not have a cooling fan on to start with. lets see the motor is getting so hot that it is tripping the circut breaker. maybe blow a little cool air over the motor?? i have gave this unit a pretty good workout and kept checking the motor housing did not seem to get warm at all. but if it does i will install a little electronics cooling fan.also their is no ventilation on the top side of the motor housing so all the heat will stay inside. this will also be addresed if i have overheat issues but so far so good .i am going to make a piece to go under the blade guard and above the base to make cleaning easier.


----------



## smoked (Feb 22, 2008)

okay, I decided to break down and clean the slicer since I'm as far as I can go tonight with the other toy.  I must say first and foremost, this slicer is the EASIEST one to clean that I've ever owned.  I can clean it in 1/3rd the time of my others.....  I'm not sure if the other guy's here who are having problems are removing the blade, that is the key......and not hard to do at all and in fact the best way to sanitize the blade to begin with........


----------



## papadave (Feb 22, 2008)

Getting ready to leave the Fire Station and head home. The wife called last night and said the big box had arrived. Got a good deal on ham the other day and will try the slicer out today.


----------



## setitandforgetitsmoker (Feb 22, 2008)

this is the first slicer that i have owned. i have used a hobart(commercial) and cleaned it before and as i remember it was easier to clean. i remove the blade and tray first then clean the rest. it takes me approx. 25min from start to finish to get cleaned and sanitized.


----------



## mj-air23 (Feb 22, 2008)

I called Weston this morning and told them about the crack in the plastic food tray. She asked for my name and the part number and said they would ship one out right away, no questions asked. I sharpened the blade last night and everything seems to run fine. Now I just need to find a place to store it...lol!


----------



## papadave (Feb 22, 2008)

Got home and opened my slicer. Sharpened the blade and will slice ham later today. I also had a small crack in the plastic. I have to agree with Richtee that it is in the way and just another part to clean. I took it off.

 Thanks djohn312 for letting us know about this deal!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Feb 22, 2008)

*I ordered two 12in'' slicers, one for me, one for my brother. They are supposed to be here today. One thing that concerns me, the lady that I talked to said that they only have a limited parts supply, for instance, they don't have ANY replacement blades. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Perhaps replacement parts can be found somewhere? She said the units are built in China, which is proably ok for a home unit. Did anyone else ask about parts? *


----------



## djohn312 (Feb 22, 2008)

your welcome I had been looking for a slicer for awhile and just stumbled on this. Thought it was to good to be true. I was waiting for the other shoe to drop when I got a call from them the next day thinking that the were going to say it was a miss print on the web but all they wanted to tell me was the shipping issue. So I had to pass it on.


----------



## djohn312 (Feb 22, 2008)

I spoke to them and they said they had plenty of blades but there was no chees blade for them.


----------



## abelman (Feb 22, 2008)

I just got the 10" slicer as it arrived today. Everything is in great shape. Honestly, that's enough slicer for me and I'm glad I didn't get the 12".

It's a hell of a deal!!


----------



## navionjim (Feb 22, 2008)

Truly glad to hear you say that Ableman! I have yet to get mine and I'm still upset that they shorted me on the 12" unit. But if your happy with yours than maybe mine will be all I need too. 
Jimbo


----------



## mrh (Feb 23, 2008)

Mine (12 inch model) came on Thursday.  I haven't used it yet but it sure looks nice and I am sure it will do all that I want!  Thanks for posting about it what a deal!!

Mark


----------



## jbee-smokin (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry the picture took so long. For some reason I saved it as a .Pdf file, and had a hard time posting it. The crack can be seen very clearly at the bottom right hand side of the photograph. I think that maybe during the product control testing these guards were attached to the unit, and somehow the crack was formed. The two screws that came with my slicer to attach the guard were not taped, or in a bag with the slicer. Hope this helps.
JB


----------



## jbee-smokin (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah when I ordered my slicer. I was told I ma be able to buy other brand blades, and have to tweak the replacement blade to make it fit. No brand was given to me.
JB


----------



## jbee-smokin (Feb 23, 2008)

Thinkin I will go ahead, and buy one of the blades from them while they still have them just in case I ever need a replacement.
JB


----------



## mrh (Feb 23, 2008)

How much are the blades JBee?  I would think it would take a long time before I would wear out the blade as much as I will probably use it.  But I guess you never know!

Mark


----------



## djohn312 (Feb 23, 2008)

Mark I believe the blades are you ready for this 79.98 almost as much as the slicer and the part number for it is 39-1250 and the reason I know isI asked about one also.


----------



## oc-ken (Feb 23, 2008)

I was also wondering about the blade. I asked them when I ordered my 12. they told me that the blade will last a long time with house hold use. But I guess it is not a bad idea to get a spare. wonder if they can be found on e-bay?


----------



## richtee (Feb 23, 2008)

I bet that blade goes 20 years. It's decent stainless and quite thick.


----------



## setitandforgetitsmoker (Feb 24, 2008)

i have used this slicer quite a bit already i plan on using it a couple of times a week anyhow i did not buy a replacement blade for one reason. if this slicer lasts as long as the blade will (even with alot of use) probably 10+ years that i will gladly buy a different slicer or make a blade to work for this unit. the blade is probably the highest quality piece on this unit. it is pretty thick and chrome plated. i did to inquire about a blade when ordering mine and it wasnt for me the question of do i order a spare blade it was do i order another slicer.79.99 for blade or 99.99 for the whole shootin match. so i decided that if this slicer worked good that i would buy another one and put it on ice in case the first one went out. but before mine shipped they were out of 12 inch units. although if i could have ordered a second after using this one i would have for sure. this unit cuts as good as i need and then some.


----------



## pduke216 (Mar 18, 2008)

Finally got a chance to break out my Weston 10" slicer. I barrelled thru about 14 lbs of corned beef. It rocked. Cleanup was a Bit%#. Anyone come up with any easier ways to clean it?


----------



## navionjim (Mar 18, 2008)

YEP! I agree getting the meat out of "the ditch" below the blade was a ***** until I broke out my #2 phillips and pulled the three screw holding the blade on. With the food tray and blade removed its a snap, or at least a whole bunch easier to clean. The blade is easy to remove too. However:

BE VERY CAREFUL REMOVING AND HANDLING THE DAMN BLADE! I told my not so attentive wife, "Look here in the dishwasher honey, you see this razor sharp round thing? Don't touch it or it will cut the hell out of you!" I then put a BIG SIGN on the dishwasher saying "DANGER WICKEDLY SHARP SLICER BLADE IN DISHWASHER!" I even added a skull and crossbones AND wrote it all again in SPANISH just to make sure. 

This is a woman who once poured a bottle of "heads" from the first run on a gin still into my serving decanter even though the bottle had both a red skull and crossbones and the words POISON in big letters on the label. She said she though it was some kind of a joke! My buddy and I were trying to figure out why the G&T we were trying tasted so strange (and bad). The next day was the worst hangover either of us ever had.

Well the day after I put the slicer blade in the dishwasher while I was apologizing and putting the band-aids on her fingers I told myself I will never put that thing in the dishwasher with out running it and reinstalling it myself, AND I will barricade the kitchen door until it is accomplished. 
Jimbo


----------



## pduke216 (Mar 18, 2008)

Great idea Jim. I was in a hurry and we had people coming over. I will definitly remove the blade next time. It's funny you should mention that about your wife because in Feb I picked up a new set of knives and what do you know she cut the top of her thumb off the first time she used them (not as bad as it sounds). She has not used them again to this day. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## smoked (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll put it this way, I've used my 12 inch unit to blast away at a ton of corned beef, pastrami, ham and bacon.....it works awsome and clean up is a breeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzeeeeee comparied to my other units, as I mentioned before and was so in this thread the key is to remove the blade.....not that difficult to do and just do it "sober"...DUH.........  I used mine to slice up a ton of ham and bacon tonight and broke it down, cleaned and sanitized it in less then 15 minutes........ yes you need a phillips screwdriver, but hey we all should have one of those afterall....... three screws and that blade is off.........     did I mention this slicer is the EASIEST to clean I've ever had??????? and I still have 2 other slicers........still........really......don't use them anymore.......but I'm a packrat I guess......


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Mar 28, 2008)

*Howdy Smoked, I just used my slicer again the other day to slice a 10# slab of home made bacon, it worked perfectly and like you, I removed the blade and put it in the dishwasher. I too have two other slicers, the only reason that I am keeping them is to give to my sons. In my opinion, this is a wonderful machine, I am certainly glad someone found this great buy for everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## pduke216 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the help. Removed the blade (while sober of course) and put in the dishwasher and it made cleaning out the ditch a breeze. Can't wait to try something new. Bigarm the bacon looks awsome. THANX AGAIN!


----------



## smoked (Mar 30, 2008)

awsome, I didn't do that much bacon myself, but now am thinking I need to fire up the smoker again.......nothing like a good applewood smoked bacon for breakfast!!!!!


----------

